

Show HN: Dev Tips. A developer tip, as a gif, in your inbox 5 days a week - umaar
https://umaar.com/dev-tips/

======
softdev12
This is nice. I could see it with some sort of ranking system that people can
vote on (like HN) to push the best tips to the top. Also, you might want to
think about adding 1 field to the email subscribe with an interest parameter -
because developers might have a specific tip-set they only care about (like
ios, android, react native, etc). Good luck.

